# Looking to switch to Prey Model Diet.



## bbianchi54 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hello all,
This is my first post but I am on the website a lot. I have a 10 month old V and he weighs 50lbs. I currently have him on Blue Buffalo Wilderness Duck and he is not interested. He has never really been interested in any food I give him. I have switched him from TOTW to blue Buffalo Chicken and Rice to now the Wilderness. He gets a lot of excersise but just doesn't eat. Some days will eat 2-3 cups others less than 1 cup. I have tried both eating 2-3 times a day and free eating and nothing seems to work. But I have recently been giving him the "satin balls" and he loves them. So I have been doing a lot of research about the prey diet and am thinking on switching due to how picky he is. 50lbs but his ribs are quite clear and so isn't his spine. I have tried everything to bulk him up but he just doesn't like dry food, only when he is starving. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

He will def like the diet your considering. But it can be a lot of work so just make sure it's really what you want. I would actually research this more on the web in general. There are also fb and yahoo groups for pet owners that follow that plan.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Can you post a picture so we can see how he is? Some Vizslas are pretty ribby but still healthy.
Some food for thought. I can't give you much input on the prey diet other than it looks like it takes a lot of work. Have you tried additives to his kibble such as canned pumpkin or low sodium chicken broth? That may stimulate his appetite. I'd suggest several things. 1) Don't free feed. If the dog knows food is always available, he won't be as interested in it. 2) Set his food down for 10-15 minutes. After that time, remove the bowl and any food left. Don't put anything down until his next meal. He'll learn pretty quick that he needs to get the food while it's there.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles is not food motivated, hence we have always had difficulty with his eating. He would rather be with us or play than eat. Typically he will eat 2-3 cups on his own but we add chicken, meat, fish, egg, or veggies to get him to eat between 3-4 cups TOTW or he gets super skinny. You may just try supplementing and see how that goes.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Nelly could not give a hoot about kibble also. We were feeding TOTW with supplements and that went ok for about 2 months. 

We very recently switched her to raw and have seen a huge improvement all round. She finishes all her meals and is looking much less ribby and instead lean, athletic and healthy. Her coat is also fantastic looking (and feeling) and her digestive system has become very 'regular' and healthy as well. 

It took me a long long time to research into raw before starting though. We are on Nature's Menu which comes in frozen nuggets. We also add berries, cold pressed flaxseed, natural yoghurt to a certain amount of meals p/week. 

Only one thing, you may lose your freezer altogether unless you have a gigantic one, or two!


----------



## bbianchi54 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the responses!! I am not 100% in on the raw yet and have been getting more strict with the eating, only giving him 20min to eat then picking it up. Going to see how the next couple weeks go and if he doesn't start eating probably will switch to the raw diet.


----------

